# Instrument Cluster Light Bulb Replacement Possible?



## matttt22 (Oct 29, 2017)

It looks like a light bulb went in my instrument cluster on my 2012 Chevy Cruze hatchback. On the speed indicator, the 1-25 MPH section is very dim and harder to see at night. Although this is not much a problem it is an annoyance. 


I have done some searching around but cannot find anything about replacing a light bulb in the Instrument cluster on a Chevy Cruze. I assume they are all the same, but here is what mine looks like: http://www.autojunction.in/wcsstore...small/cruz-Three-Gauge Instrument Cluster.jpg


Does anyone know if you can replace individual bulbs without replacing the entire cluster? If so, what kind of bulb do I need?


Also, does anyone know where I can find a write up/video of replacing a bulb on the cluster? I am surprised at the lack of information out there on this for the Cruze.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This might help get there:

[h=1]How To Remove Instrument Panel(Cluster) For Cleaning[/h]
[h=1]How to remove Dash Bezel, Speed Cluster[/h]


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm pretty sure they're not bulbs, but LEDs. That would explain the difficulty in finding information. Unless you're handy with a soldering iron, I'd suggest thinking about repair or replace options.


----------



## zdravo (Nov 1, 2017)

They are LED-s for sure.
I changed the color on my old car 2004. Opel Astra H from yellow orange to white.
And can confirm that all the lights on dash are LED-s im my case they were made by Osram.

They can broke as well and can be replaced.
Soldering equipment needed and soldering skills too.
Take special caution about the screen which is in the midlle of "clocks".
Its connected with fragile ribbon cable.
Its connectors are very fragile

Poslano sa mog LG-H840 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I believe there is a post here on the forum of someone who took apart an early speedo cluster because they wanted the chrome trim that's part of the RS sport package. 

I believe they were LED's. The mileage is stored in the Body Control Module, to my knowledge no one has tried a swap of an entire instrument cluster. Not sure if it has to be programmed or not. If the mileage isn't stored in it, could the entire instrument cluster just be a display?

Not sure.. 

Keep us posted if you attempt repair.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

carbon02 said:


> I believe there is a post here on the forum of someone who took apart an early speedo cluster because they wanted the chrome trim that's part of the RS sport package.
> 
> I believe they were LED's. The mileage is stored in the Body Control Module, to my knowledge no one has tried a swap of an entire instrument cluster. Not sure if it has to be programmed or not. If the mileage isn't stored in it, could the entire instrument cluster just be a display?
> 
> ...


I tried swapping clusters and the mileage shows up as "-----" if you hook up a different cluster, plug back in the old one and it shows up like normal. Also the bulbs I believe are flat LEDs on board rather than replaceable screw in and solder LED bulbs.


----------



## davidlegrave8 (Nov 9, 2021)

zdravo said:


> They are LED-s for sure.
> I changed the color on my old car 2004. Opel Astra H from yellow orange to white.
> And can confirm that all the lights on dash are LED-s im my case they were made by Osram.
> 
> ...


I've been looking to change the color of my gauge cluster in my 2014 chevy cruze for some time now. I purchased a used cluster from ebay to take apart and investigate. They seem to be LED's. That isn't a deal breaker for me I just need to know where to find blue replacement LED's. Once I find them I'll post a video for everyone to see how to do it. Can someone give me the name of the LED's or a website to look for them? Also need to know what the side firing LED's are called that light the digital display in the middle of the cluster. Thanks guys. We will get this !!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

davidlegrave8 said:


> I've been looking to change the color of my gauge cluster in my 2014 chevy cruze for some time now. I purchased a used cluster from ebay to take apart and investigate. They seem to be LED's. That isn't a deal breaker for me I just need to know where to find blue replacement LED's. Once I find them I'll post a video for everyone to see how to do it. Can someone give me the name of the LED's or a website to look for them? Also need to know what the side firing LED's are called that light the digital display in the middle of the cluster. Thanks guys. We will get this !!


Welcome Aboard!

They are definitely LEDs. You can replace them assuming you are a good solderer.











Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

